# Temporary Onshore Spouse Visa rejected.



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Need help for my friend. This is his story. 

He arrived in Australia on 02/02/2009, on a subclass TU-572 visa which ceased on 29/03/2010. He was granted further substantive visas and your last held substantive visa was a subclass TU-572 visa and this visa was cancelled on 12/12/2013. He was then an unlawful non-citizen in Australia until he was granted a Bridging Visa E on 16/07/2014.

He applied for Ministerial Intervention on 16/07/2014 and this request was unsuccessful on 01/08/2015. He then applied for a protection visa on 01/09/2015 and this application was deemed invalid on 14/09/2015. He applied for a protection visa again on 14/09/2015 and this application was again deemed invalid on 20/10/2015. He applied for a protection visa again on 10/11/2015 and this application was refused by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) on 30/05/2016. He then became an unlawful non- citizen in Australia again from 06/07/2016 until you were granted a Bridging Visa E on 12/07/2016. He then lodged this partner visa application on 02/08/2016. The Partner Visa application was rejected on 08/03/2017. 

There were a few reasons mentioned-

1. They did not show that they were living together for long. He married on 23/02/16 and applied for spouse visa on 02/08/16. 

2. The address on there marriage certificate were two different addresses. 

3. The lady has two daughters from her 1st marriage. The lil girls loves their step daughters. The department mentioned that he could stay in contact with them via technology when he is temporarily away. 

The department has given an option to apply for review of decision to AAT. What are his options to stay and get a visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need help for my friend. This is his story.
> 
> ...




Anyone? Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Ronb said:


> Anyone? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like he/she don't have very strong record from past made some common mistakes, according to me he/she should apply off shore.
one of my known had same related issues but once he went offshore he got visa after one month.
immigration now a days very strict against some partner visas due a such a number increased in scam.
Better to talk with wise agent looks not that bad will get just need good advise.
if you are in Australia go to UDAY MISHRA he is in south Melbourne.


----------



## Binfeng (Jun 8, 2016)

Unless you have new evidence to satisfy the Tribunal that your relationship is genuine, simply presenting the same information may or may not help at all.

I would definitely consult a registered migration agent for the next steps. Also, please don't forget there is a deadline to lodge the tribunal application.


----------

